# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  فورم با یک کنترل

## lord_viper

با سلام
اگه بخواهیم یه کامپوننت بنویسیم که در زمان فراخوانیش یه فورم ایجاد کنه که روش یه کنترل که مد نظر ماست وجود داشته باشه چکار باید کرد؟
ایا میشه  فورم یه برنامه رو در کامپوننت قرار داد مثل فورمی که تو dll میشه قرار داد؟
با تشکر

----------

